# Hoch Zeichen



## Reaper (14. Nov 2004)

Bloede Frage aber wie kann ich JAVA verklickern dass es z.b. 2 ^31 rechnet . Mit dem normalen Hochzeichen geht es ja anscheinend nicht.


----------



## Guest (14. Nov 2004)

Math.pow(x,y)


----------



## Guest (14. Nov 2004)

Übrigens x ^ x ist x XOR y


----------



## 0xdeadbeef (14. Nov 2004)

a hoch b:
Math.pow(double a, double b)

EDIT: verdammt, zu spät


----------



## Guest (14. Nov 2004)

0xdeadbeef hat gesagt.:
			
		

> EDIT: verdammt, zu spät


Hehe :bae: 
Aber doppelt hält besser.


----------

